# Minipult by Bloodshot Catapult



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Just received a ss I ordered from Bloodshot Catapult. It's called the minipult.Great service,very fast. I am really happy with it. It's small but fits the hand nicely.Its aluminum with a mirror finish,beautifully done. Will be trying it out later. If I knew how to post a pic I would but just go look at his webpage. It will not be my last Bloodshot Catapult.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Pics or it didn;t happen!


----------

